# eating pasture on a spring day



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My girls enjoying the pasture In the nice spring weather


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh how I wish there was green grass here. We woke up to ice and snow  Very cute silkies


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It's stormed off and on all day here. I swear the grass is 4 shades greener since yesterday!!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

What a gorgeous Silkie! I miss having those puffballs around. Someday when I can branch out again I want to get some more...


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Waiting for my seed to start growing. Doing a crop rotation feeder field. Soon as the grass is growing good I'll put the chickens in that yard, then plant grass in the yard they are using now.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I kept them off the grass while it grew now they are mowing it down like crazy! Its a chicken blend grass omega 3 blend from pleasant valley online. Its got like ten different grasses. And clovers! They love it!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

My chickens have KILLED every plant within reach...including their grass.
I sometimes let them out into an area with lots of weeds....so THEY can KILL those too!
(and eat the seeds ! )

It's a "management thing".
*Ha-Ha !!!
( *IF your LIFE is full of LEMONS...make LEMONADE *! *)

ReTIRED


----------

